# Looking for different pneumatic set-ups????



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

Now that I got this air stuff down I been looking for some different set-ups but haven't found much...I was hoping someone out here could point me in the right dierection...Or give some Ideas for props I could build, I already have a stock pile of parts/suplies so i'm ready to build just need some ideas of how to get different movement's from screen door closer because the movement is only 6" so not sur what to do please help!!!!


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

I'd make a much bigger 4 bar. Mine was just like this when I used a screen door closure. I made mine out of furring strips to lighten it up. It went from 4 feet high to 6 feet high while extending 2 feet outwards.

http://halloweenwiki.com/wiki/index.php/Pneumatic_Leaper


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

Right ON!! D.S I have your how too already booked marked and I think your set-up will be the one I use to build my 2nd pneumatic prop!!! it is very easy and straight forward, I just wish there were more ideas and how too's out there...


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

N.T. - If you haven't already, take a look at Eric's machines on Vilethings.com. He does some nice stuff.
http://www.vilethings.com/haunt_related_props_and_projects.htm

Also look at the mechanisms that Brent sells at DC Prop Shop. That might give you some other ideas.
http://www.dcpropshop.com/mechanisms.htm


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

thankz ScareFX I have seen Vilethings stuff but find it really complex!!!nad don't get all that stuff yet, I have only used bike pumps/screen door closer's so far for my props I would like to use some Bimba Cylinders but I can't find good prices even ebay is expencive with dilvery and all that other crap....I could build a whole pop-up for the price of 1 bimba, but I am still looking....I like some of the mechanisms on Dcpropshop I have never seen there site they have some cool stuff....


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

That "Bellicose" pneumatic was out of this world on Eric's website. I never saw anything like that before. I'll tell you one thing, if I had that prop at my house, I wouldn't have to purchase a single piece of halloween candy for the kids because they'd never make it anywhere near my front door. Man, that thing would have them screaming down the street..LOL


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Northern Touch said:


> thankz ScareFX I have seen Vilethings stuff but find it really complex!!!nad don't get all that stuff yet, I have only used bike pumps/screen door closer's so far for my props I would like to use some Bimba Cylinders but I can't find good prices even ebay is expencive with dilvery and all that other crap....I could build a whole pop-up for the price of 1 bimba, but I am still looking....I like some of the mechanisms on Dcpropshop I have never seen there site they have some cool stuff....


I understand completely Northern Touch.  The cool thing about looking at some of the designs from Eric and Brent is you can copy the movement but use different, less expensive materials to built it.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Richie said:


> That "Bellicose" pneumatic was out of this world on Eric's website. I never saw anything like that before. I'll tell you one thing, if I had that prop at my house, I wouldn't have to purchase a single piece of halloween candy for the kids because they'd never make it anywhere near my front door. Man, that thing would have them screaming down the street..LOL


 That Bellicose prop does rock.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey Northern,

I don't mean to hijack your thread. 

If while searching for your new project and you come across a simple "How to" with regard to modifying a figure enabling the arms to reach out, please let me know. I have a really nice "Sit-up" pneumatic that I'm looking to make even better this year. I have the arms stationary in the raised position, but would love to get them to reach when triggered. I'm sure the linkage is simple, but I suppose I'm thinking in complex terms, and perhaps why I can't figure out how to do it. Thanks.


----------



## punch (Mar 11, 2007)

Richie said:


> Hey Northern,
> 
> I don't mean to hijack your thread.
> 
> If while searching for your new project and you come across a simple "How to" with regard to modifying a figure enabling the arms to reach out, please let me know. I have a really nice "Sit-up" pneumatic that I'm looking to make even better this year. I have the arms stationary in the raised position, but would love to get them to reach when triggered. I'm sure the linkage is simple, but I suppose I'm thinking in complex terms, and perhaps why I can't figure out how to do it. Thanks.


rich, check out dc website, he has a prop that has arms that reach out...


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

that's cool Richie! I'm also looking how to do somthing like this as well...U see so many cool props online but how too's are so hard to come by and the big manufacturers do a good job of hiding there set-ups O well there are so many great minds on here I'm sure will find what were looking for...


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi Punch,

Thanks for the heads up. 

Northern....I'm going to attempt to modify the Sit-up that I have and see if I can come up with the linkage to make the arms raise when triggered. I'll repost here if I come up with anything. Naturally if I do, I'll be sure to take very detailed photos for you. Talk to you soon.


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

If you want some ideas on props to build, or how to make a props arms shoot out when it pops up, check out keith korners scare squares, www.lawnscare.com . All the mechanisms are shown as animated flash files so you can kind of get the idea of how they work.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Gadget,

Yeah, that's a nice website. The linkage on one of those scissor type props appear to be what I thought the linkage should be to raise the arms. I'll have to find a way to incorporate that design into the type I have. Thanks.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

wow thats a great site, but there is somthing I don't get???can U make a screen door closer work for some of those set-ups beceause the cilinder ing acting in the reverse action....still new to all this lol lol


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

Here you go...hope this helps!!!

Excellent book
http://www.amazon.com/Animatronics-H.../dp/0790612194

Devious Concoctions...This guy is a master of pnuematics. Lots of examples!!!
http://www.deviousconcoctions.com/dchome.html

xtreme creators - uses lots of pnuematics - Drooling yet? I built a copy of the creature crate last year it worked great!!!
http://www.xtremecreators.com/

HauntedVillage.com - Animation Maestro Prop Contollers (program your props the easy way)
http://www.hauntedvillage.com/

HauntProject.com
http://www.hauntproject.com/


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Great links! Thank you.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

ya those are great links but still unsure of the questions I had from my other post...


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Northern Touch said:


> wow thats a great site, but there is somthing I don't get???can U make a screen door closer work for some of those set-ups beceause the cilinder ing acting in the reverse action....still new to all this lol lol


A screen door closer should work for some of the mechanisms if it requires a "push" as it is activated. If the mechanism requires a "pull" as it is activated, then the screen door closer will not work. That's one of the main benefits of a double acting cylinder. It can do either.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

cool that's what I was wondering I have to get my-self some double acting cylinder's.....


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

You might be able to find cheaper by scouring Ebay...but here is a good "one stop shop" place to get your pnuematics stuff. They sell complete kits and nearly all cylinder sizes. I like the double acting universal mount type for most stuff...The longer stroke single acting is good for simple popups.

Tip: The larger the bore size the more wieght it will support!!! I used 1.5" bore X 4" stroke for the creature crate. (175 lbs)

http://www.frightprops.com/frightprops/props/Product.asp?ID=0595


----------

